# Goodstorm API ... MarcoPolo2010?



## shirt_for_brains (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,
I noticed MarcoPolo2010 seemed to be very helpful when it comes to goodstorm questions on this forum.

I'm interested in building a website that utilizes your api. It looks very exciting! I noticed for example that goodstorm makes it possible to upload an image.

GoodStorm API

Do you have any working examples of this? Could you point me to a URL?

I also noticed the purchase part of the api.

GoodStorm API

Are the any working examples of websites that use goodstorm transparently to handle fulfillment in a way that it seamless to the user?

I notice that all these fulfillment sites point you back to their site to add to the shopping cart and handle to ecommerce transaction. This are many reasons this is not desirable. So the goodstorm api looked like a good way to solve this problem while contributing to a company with ideals.

Some working examples or help using these apis would be a great help.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to try contacting marcopolo2010 directly with your questions since he works for goodstorm.


----------



## shirt_for_brains (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Rodney.
Yup, did that.
I thought posting here would be useful to other members considering goodstorm for t-shirt fulfillment. 

I'm not aware of any sites using the goodstorm api, which is strange considering the amount of press it has received.


----------

